# Who makes these $10,000 pens??



## Greg O'Sherwood (Apr 17, 2009)

About the 5th pen down the page...
Other limited editions are over $8,000 and they won't list the price on others, so I won't even try to guess...



http://www.pengallery.com/default.aspx?cat_id=15&cat_index=0&cat_sub_id=43&cat_sub_index=5

They are beautiful, but that must take hours to design and some seriously detailed cnc machining.
Here I am, spinning wood on a lathe...:frown:


----------



## baker4456 (Apr 17, 2009)

No doubt. I would have to quit my day job. I wounder if he sells many.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 17, 2009)

Those sure are sweet designs.  Sharp looking pens too.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Apr 17, 2009)

It says the physical store is at the Petronas Towers in Kuala Lampur, but no specifics on who makes the pens for them...


----------



## Druid (Apr 17, 2009)

Just like art collecting, these are Limited edition series for high-end fountain pen collectors.  I inherited a few appraised at big $$ and have seen a few at Sotheby's & Christie's auction that went for 20 - 30k.  Personally, I'm a practical guy who believes in making/buying something that is unique/best quality I'm capable of producing (always striving to improve), and useable...not just behind a plate glass to look at.  But I suppose if I was making the kind of $$ the folks have that buy/collect these limited editions, maybe I would view things differently.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Apr 17, 2009)

I've seen historical pens go for huge $$$, but that's a different animal altogether.

The pen used to sign the Treaty at Versailles sold for $130,000. Also the pen Truman reportedly used to sign the order to bomb Nagasaki was sold for about $60,000 IIRC.

There's a few others that I am aware of, but can't remember the specifics. Most historical pens never come up for auctions as they are kept at a Presidential Library or similar museum.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

*Who makes $10,000 pens?*

I do but I've only been able to get a couple of hundred for them so far:biggrin::wink:


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 17, 2009)

When you consider that a number of our members regularly sell pens for hundreds of dollars and that at least one alum (Brian Gisi) has sold pens for close to $2,000, it's not all that surprising to see pens in this price range.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2009)

I have spoken to a couple members here who have pens available in the $2000 to $5000 category.  Imagination in design and near perfection in execution, and the right market -- that's all they need --- we will see how often it happens.  (Well, actually, unless you TALK with them, you won't see, they realize posting such things on the forum would likely lead to criticism, so they don't.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Apr 17, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> snip...they realize posting such things on the forum would likely lead to criticism, so they don't.


 

I wouldn't criticise anyone who is capable of such work, but I know you're probably right. I envy the creator of these pens their talent, and the value of that work is whatever they can get for it - even if there is only one buyer who thinks so.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> I wouldn't criticise anyone who is capable of such work, but I know you're probably right. I envy the creator of these pens their talent, and the value of that work is whatever they can get for it - *even if there is only one buyer who thinks so*.




Actually, you need TWO buyers who think so, then a good auction:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 17, 2009)

I know two people here that have pens in that price range, and a third member that should be charging well into the thousands but don't know what he does charge.  I have one pen that I honestly think should be worthy of 1000 or close to it, but doubt that would ever happen.  If I was a millionaire, I'd own a pen from these people.  I really wish I could afford a certain Boone pen, can't recall the name of it, but Wow, he has some sick designs!  It takes not only a person with money, but a person who understands at least a little of what is involved in some of these masterpieces to really appreciate it.  These people are out there.  Self promote on a non stop basis and eventually they will track you down.


----------



## aggromere (Apr 17, 2009)

*Pen Prices*

Well that may be inspiring or discouraging depending on the way you look at it.  Maybe in a few years we can all make pens like that.  But even if I could I have no idea who I would sell them to.

I was looking at some other pens on that sight and some Mont Blanc's were going for over $300.  Is an Emperor, Imperial or a Lotus pen, if made perfectly, as good as the Mont Blanc.  I've owned a few and find my kit pens to work better and look better.  What do you guys think?

Does it mean we sell them too cheap or just don't have the market for them.  I've seen Emperors (really nice ones) on the internet from $150 to $250.  What do you think is a good price for them.

Thanks.

Not the best picture but I attached an emperor I made from a red gemstone blank with gold matrix.  It looks pretty sweet in person.  Is $175.00 too expensive or too cheap for it.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 17, 2009)

If you ask $200 for it, NO ONE will GIVE you $500.

If you ask $500, you might be surprised.


----------



## theturningcircle (Apr 17, 2009)

For the past two years I have had a stall at the London Pen Show (UK).
Next to me was a Spanish guy whose hobby was collecting and selling pens that had been used by celebrities for book signing. He would find out where these celebs were signing and then buy the pen from them. He would get them to sign a certificate he had designed which stated they had used that pen for the specified book and on what date. He was selling these pens at the show for 5000 euros a time and they were walking off his stand.
Another chance I missed. Oh well - the story of my life.
Ian.


----------



## Rmartin (Apr 17, 2009)

I really like the ridges on the upper barrel of the Shakespeare fountain pen*.*


----------



## markgum (Apr 17, 2009)

well,,, I have a couple in my collection that is priced at the $50,000 level.  Are they fancy. well,, not like those on the site listed here.  One is my first pen; the others are some special inlays.  They mean more to me than the $$.


----------



## mikemac (Apr 18, 2009)

A great site I browse to try to find inspiratation is www.joonpens.com.  they sell ALL sorts/brands


----------



## artistwood (Apr 18, 2009)

i like the pens made here better. they are personal and the knowledge shared is priceless!!  they are world class in every sense of the word and i like the idea of knowing the person that made it......................bear


----------



## SherryD (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe that I still have the pen that was used to sign the treaty of Divorce between me and my ex-wife about 29 years ago.  I know I am not yet famous, but someday will and then the pen will likely increase in value from $5000 to gosh who know what!  The value is mostly sentimental  I realize, but everything has some value to someone.  Just wait until I am famous and then see who laughs last


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 20, 2009)

You lucky dog. How did you get to keep the pen? At my divorce signing it was stipulated that I would keep my one pair of under ware, one pair of shoes and the shirt on my back all else when to the bi&^h, including the signing pen:wink::biggrin:.





jdwhip96 said:


> I believe that I still have the pen that was used to sign the treaty of Divorce between me and my ex-wife about 29 years ago.  I know I am not yet famous, but someday will and then the pen will likely increase in value from $5000 to gosh who know what!  The value is mostly sentimental  I realize, but everything has some value to someone.  Just wait until I am famous and then see who laughs last


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 20, 2009)

Pens like that are meant mainly to get attention....often the time involved and the materials required make the pen less profitable than the $50-70 staple products, if they're profitable at all. It's like real estate....very few want to buy the most expensive house in the neighborhood, but having a REALLY expensive house in the neighborhood makes people want to live in that neighborhood. If you can make a $5000, chances are you won't sell many of them, but it will get the attention of a lot of people that will buy your $100 pens! This is all just out of my butt though, i'm no expert. :befuddled:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 21, 2009)

They are beautiful and unique. But, we have some members who make equally fine pens. I believe the secret in selling at those prices is to identify and target the right market.  I wouldn't know where to start to find someone willing, and able, to pay $5,000.00 for a pen.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 21, 2009)

The reason those pens are as much as they are is because there is a LOT of promotional costs built into them.....everybody gets a piece of the pie. The actual craftsman will make a some, the designer makes some, the executives at the company make some, the distributor makes a bit, the advertiser makes a bit, the retailer makes a bit, and so on. Pens at that level are heavily promoted at expensive pen stores and with tons of brochures and the like. It's not like us where we just show up at a show and sell it for all the profit ourselves. Trust me, I'm willing to bet whoever actually physically makes the pens is getting paid as much or less than we are...unless they are an independent craftsman (David Oscarson comes to mind).


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 21, 2009)

I recall a Mont-Blanc pen that sells for $160,000 each. The whole thing is hand set with diamonds, and they said it takes a master jeweler something like 9 months to make one....they only make 8 a year. Now if you consider the cost of the diamonds themselves, and paying a master jeweler 9 months salary, plus all the design and promotion that goes along with pen of that caliber....it's not all that profitable I'm sure. But it's the fact that people talk about it and it gets the company recognized. Mont-Blanc is famous for it's completely over-the-top pens that keep the Mont-Blanc name known to everyone. Almost anyone who does pen shows will tell you, if you have an HHL Emperor that you sell for $750 on display, it will get a lot of oohs and aahs, it probably won't sell, but it'll make your other pens sell much faster than they would without the nicer pen there.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 21, 2009)

You think $5000 is expensive.....check out these ones......$5,000 wouldn't cover the SALES TAX on these pens!

http://most-expensive.net/pen-world


----------

